# Behike vs Siglo



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Let me preface this by stating that the only CC I've had the pleasure of smoking so far is a bolivar that shuckins sent me when I first joined. I am looking at acquiring some toward the end of the summer when I can put away enough cash. I've heard such good things about cohiba's but I can't seem to find out the differences between the behike's and the siglo series. or are there other excellent CC's that I should consider or reasons I shouldn't get one of those? I figure between having a baby and things God has seen fit to bless me with lately; I'd better smoke something special to celebrate a little! thanks in advance


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

First off Congrats!

As far as differences you will hear many responses. As taste is very subjective.
For myself the difference between the Classic Line and the Siglo line.
Are simple and complex in many ways for example.
The Classic line gives me more of a Grassy flavor and a Bit O Honey type flavor that is absent from the Siglo line.
Now the Be-Hike is an all together different animal from both lines.
Its flavors and spice are in your face strength and complexity far different than any Cohiba i have smoked.
I smoked a Be-Hike yesterday they are coming along nicely but are still not ready IMHO!
For the money i think you would do better with a CORO or an ESPY with 3-5 years on it.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

it's things like this that confuse me.

how come the behike gets such great reviews, yet i see a lot of folks say "they are not ready" there are other cohibas that smoke better right now. is it just a difference of flavor preferences, and people who like young cigars rate the behike high, while other who like more mature cigars will say, stash them away for now?

i've got a few resting, but i'm scared to burn them "right now"


J.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> First off Congrats!
> For the money i think you would do better with a CORO or an ESPY with 3-5 years on it.


Thanks for the info, that actually helps alot. I know the site i've been looking at to acquire CC's, but those are all current production; unless i'm mistaken...

where would one look to get a few with age on them? if one were so inclined?


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Dhughes12 said:


> Thanks for the info, that actually helps alot. I know the site i've been looking at to acquire CC's, but those are all current production; unless i'm mistaken...
> 
> where would one look to get a few with age on them? if one were so inclined?


some vendors have an aged or vintage section.
but be prepared to pay a premium.

other than that... private sales 

J.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I think those that have more experience with havanas realize the potential a cigar may have once fully developed. I have had 2 great 2011 SW's that were great now but I think may be sublime down the road a few years. To answer Dustins question I would start with either some samplers of PC's or robustos or if you are set on a box I would personally go with Boli PC's or BBF's or Party shorts or 898's all 4 are great sticks for a mostly NC smoker with the larger ones (BBF and 898) that will smoke good young but get better as they age.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Generally speaking, I wouldn't suggest any of the Cohiba lines to start with. None of them smoke very well young, and finding aged ones will be an expensive endeavor. Try Bolivar or Partagas in a size you life, keeping in mind that often the smaller cigars smoke best young.

Congratulations on your baby!


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

protekk said:


> I think those that have more experience with havanas realize the potential a cigar may have once fully developed. I have had 2 great 2011 SW's that were great now but I think may be sublime down the road a few years. To answer Dustins question I would start with either some samplers of PC's or robustos or if you are set on a box I would personally go with Boli PC's or BBF's or Party shorts or 898's all 4 are great sticks for a mostly NC smoker with the larger ones (BBF and 898) that will smoke good young but get better as they age.


thanks for the info. def not set on a box yet. thats the goal but im gonna try and start out with a few sticks to explore a little bit. I will def look into your recomendations.

& bpeggler, thank you very much. i appreciate the advice!


----------

